# mixing mud



## tvo (Aug 28, 2009)

when i mix mud, am i better off putting the box of mud in the pail then mixing it or mix the mud in the box frist and then put it in the pail?:blink:


----------



## tvo (Aug 28, 2009)

tvo said:


> when i mix mud, am i better off putting the box of mud in the pail then mixing it or mix the mud in the box frist and then put it in the pail?:blink:


got to get the plastic bag completely empty,adds up after 30 boxes may be there is a better way to empty boxes i just put plastic over box edges and flip box upside down over top of pail does anyone have a better idea?:confused1:


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

What also adds up is the time you spend trying to get every little bit of mud off the bag. I open box flip edges roll plastic empty into bucket. Then with a loud Bruce Lee scream I put my fist through the box. pull box fold and put aside for Recycle. Then pull bag. If you really want all the mud out of the bag. When I use only half bag I put a couple of cups of water in the bag, with the mud still in it. The mud slides out very easy and leaves very little. If you spend to much time and the little thing like what we are talking about, and things like going around measuring all the bead and trying to match cut with end cuts you waste more time the what you are saving. Time is MONEY$$$ hope this helps


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

tvo said:


> got to get the plastic bag completely empty,adds up after 30 boxes may be there is a better way to empty boxes i just put plastic over box edges and flip box upside down over top of pail does anyone have a better idea?:confused1:


.....i thought everyone does it like this...?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Only time I mix in a box is if it is for fire taping and I forgot my bucket.


----------



## tvo (Aug 28, 2009)

never tried mixing mud in the box thought it might clean out better?thks


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Forget that, I buy buckets only. Also clean out more than 80% of them, and sell them for 2 bucks when I go fishing!


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

joepro0000 said:


> Forget that, I buy buckets only. Also clean out more than 80% of them, and sell them for 2 bucks when I go fishing!


 Really?? I wish the price difference from boxes to buckets is around $6 bucks. That is in Alberta Canada. I clean and reuse every bucket until the handle breaks.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Open the box put a little water in the bag keep the top of the bag closed tight with your hand (make sure there is air in the bag). Then push down to make the bag bubble. This forces air and water down around the mud. Then I pull bag out of box and make sure the water has seperated the mud from the bag. Then I dump it in the pail. This leaves almost no mud in the bag. It's magical.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

When I do it, I peel the bag off the mud after it's been flipped and the mud has been dropped. I stick my finger in the bottom of the bag and just squeeze it out. One squeeze is enough for me.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

I have never seen a box of mud in my life ..... What is it for ..... Taping or texture?


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Stormy,
Maybe you should get out of NY more often. Boxes of mud are mainly found west of the Mississippi and Canada.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought you were suppose to put the mud on the wall, not in a bucket!


----------

